# New Member in Central Alberta



## David Henry (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi fellow metal workers, I've been visiting this forum off and on for a while now and figured I would join up and bolster the ranks. I hope to be getting some help over the Christmas season so I can figure how to post pictures of my shop tools which include. Monarch 10EE lathe, Logan 14 x 40 lathe, MT 5hp mill with 10x50 table, Elliot Sturdi Mill, Shop built gun stock duplicator and a Shop built deep hole drill and rifleing machine plus the usual assortment of drill presses and other related schrapnel etc. Cheers, David.


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 3, 2017)

Just keep posting and the bot will let you free! Welcome


----------



## John Conroy (Dec 3, 2017)

Welcome David, sounds like your shop is very well equipped.


----------



## David Henry (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome guys, David.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 3, 2017)

Welcome David. Sounds like you owe us about 100 pictures based on your intro!  LOL


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi David - any pics of machining screw-ups are particularly appreciated in my case LOL. I'm more on the fabrication side and while I do own a lathe and small mill...I suck  at using them properly. 

Welcome aboard


----------



## David Henry (Dec 18, 2017)

Well here goes Nothing, attempting to add some pictures.


----------



## David Henry (Dec 18, 2017)

That went well, I think. David.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 18, 2017)

nice shop!


----------



## Janger (Dec 18, 2017)

Two machines I don’t know. Picture 2 and 5. Is 2 some sort of duplicator - lots of gun stocks. What do you make David? Oh I see your description- 5 must be the shop built deep hole drill. I’d love to see more pictures of that and how it works. Do you spin the drill and the stock?


----------



## David Henry (Dec 18, 2017)

The picture of the stock duplicator is based on the design of the Don Allen machine (1980's) which I think is a similar to the Hoenig (sp) pantograph which has been copied to death in one form or another. And in the case of the deep hole drill the stock spins and the drill remains stationary except for its forward motion while under power. David.


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi David, very nice set-up you have there. I would guess you have been doing this for quite a while... Welcome!


----------



## David Henry (Sep 8, 2018)

Yes I have been at this for quite a while now and plan to change course in about 2 years, which means that it will be. and regretfully I must say sold. Its time for some younger enthusiast to take the helm and continue with the gunsmithing.


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 8, 2018)

David Henry said:


> ....and plan to change course in about 2 years, which means that it will be. and regretfully I must say sold.


That’s too bad. All that talent can hopefully be passed on?


----------



## Everett (Sep 8, 2018)

All I can say is nice shop!


----------

